# here ye  here  ye important information



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 1, 2015)

i dont  know if  this is  the place to put this   but  i want every  body to know itll save u  money  the fork fender   bolt  chainguard  bolts all the horn screws dont  buy them on   ebay  or any place else  u can  go to   fastenall fastener  company  and get  all   the  bolts   just like what   schwinn  made  i have them all  short horn tank long tank   fender  bolts with carrier or with out   i sell them   for 50. each what ever u want  chucksoldbike on the  cabe  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com   so let me know  what u want  i also have  snap  nuts  for the inside of  your tank   u  can get them at  napa just  thought id let  u know  thank u hope this helps trying to weed out the  people   that are  ripping people off
any thing i  can  find where u  can get it  cheeper ill be letting u know


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 1, 2015)

Good man, thank you very much! I will be needing some soon.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks, This should be moved to bicycle restoration tips.


----------

